
Nvidia CEO Unveils GeForce RTX 30 Series GPUs - bcaulfield
https://blogs.nvidia.com/blog/2020/09/01/nvidia-ceo-geforce-rtx-30-series-gpus/
======
dang
Comments moved to
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=24343672](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=24343672),
which is also on the front page and was posted a bit earlier.

I'm going to change its URL to this one, though—so thanks. In the future we're
going to have karma sharing so that multiple submitters can share credit for a
story like this; for the time being it remains a bit of a lottery.

